# Rogue or RXB4 4 blade prop



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm looking for a 4 blade prop for my E-TEC 60. The Rogue and PowerTech RXB4 look awfully similar including the descriptions of the performance functions. 

Any feedback from anyone that has used any or both?

TIA


----------

